# Fell In: North Rez/Port Lks., Thursday 3pm



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Yep.... STUPID, STUPID STUPID!

Fished Weds, Thurs & Friday at North.

Weds, went out from State Mill Rd with my son, Nathan to the Crappie Hole next to the small island. Windy, stormy, slushly., was shocked to find the ice was only 3-4" thick. Scared... didnt move at all. only stayed an hour and both of us called it a day. 1 Dink Gill

Thursday afternoon, 3pm., decided to give it another try., saw a shanty between the islands near the pipe.., thought I'd walk out from where Nathan & were the day before.... NOPE!! Went thru up to my thighs... got out, wet, but still decided to fish... drove around to the ODNR Dist 3 entrance and parked. Nathan showed up along with his cousins, Derrick & Dave along with Dave's kids (Lexy & Ian). It was there first time ice fishing. Despite the temps in the teens, the kids had a ball inside the Clam Nanook with its LED Lights, Mr. Buddy Heater & hot chocolate. 
Dink Gills, dink crapppie, 2 nice bass & 1 White Perch.

Friday, Fished between the islands. Mousejam James & Bobberbucket Dave showed up. Very slow... called it a day at noon.

The last handful of times on the ice have been busts for me.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Glad you got out ok. I officially packed away my stuff...put away my Vexilar and grabbed my groundhog rifle, cuz I spotted a dozen groundhogs sunny themselves!


----------



## whjr15 (Jun 16, 2005)

Happy to hear you got out without issue!!

I love ice fishing as much as the next guy, but I'M READY FOR SPRING ALREADY!! My ice gear is put away as well... Can't wait to get back out on the boat!


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

glad it wasn,t real deep for ya ibjohn, the ice is to far gone now. I put my stuff away today,oiled up the blades, ran the gas out , and getting rods ready for ice out eyes....


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Yeah, ice is getting like swiss cheese. I know better then to venture out solo this late in the season. It wont happen again.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

im glad youre OK. It happens to all of us. What a weird season this has been. Its been a good season obviously. Ive never seen such consistently arctic air in the winter. i wonder if we set any kinds of records with so many days having lows of say -12. some days were too cold for me to go out and enjoy it.


----------



## Master Angler (May 26, 2004)

who ever decided to take those kids out on the ice should be charged with child endangering. If you fell through and knew the ice was too thin why go back out with kids? Its just a bluegill, not food for survival. I don't understand why people expose themselves and others to pointless risk for $5 in fish fillets.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Master Angler said:


> who ever decided to take those kids out on the ice should be charged with child endangering. If you fell through and knew the ice was too thin why go back out with kids? Its just a bluegill, not food for survival. I don't understand why people expose themselves and others to pointless risk for $5 in fish fillets.


If you don't know anything about ice fishing keep your trap shut! I was on north res that day as IBJ said the south end was bad the north end which they ended up fishing was fine! I take my child on the ice all the time! IBJ is a respected extremely avid ice fisherman before your run your mouth you should prob get off your computer and actually fish instead of spreading your uneducated baseless opinion!


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

I fished that whole day in the exact spot Ibj fished with those kids that day 8-10 inches of solid nobody was in any danger like i said before if you haven't been out there keep you trap shut and find something else to troll about.


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

Master Angler said:


> who ever decided to take those kids out on the ice should be charged with child endangering.


Why would you make such a statement? There is nothing in his post to indicate those kids were in any danger.



Master Angler said:


> If you fell through and knew the ice was too thin why go back out with kids?


 He said that he left the bad ice area and went to a different area. It appears that you have very little if any knowledge about ice and ice conditions. No ice is ever "safe" but even open water in one area of a lake does not necessarily indicate the ice is not sufficient to provide adequate support in another area. He admitted he made a mistake, luckily without a catastrophic outcome, but then adjusted to the conditions at the time.



Master Angler said:


> Its just a bluegill, not food for survival. I don't understand why people expose themselves and others to pointless risk for $5 in fish fillets.


He said that the kids had a ball. Sounds like it was an enriching experience for the kids and a rewarding one for the adults. That is not pointless but could be priceless.


----------



## mousejam515 (Jun 3, 2004)

The ice at north res at the portage lakes varies from area to area. I fished that same area until Tuesday the 18th. John, Derrick and Nathan are all experienced with ice safety and would not have taken kids out, that day, if the ice was not in good shape. Those of us that regularly fish, hard and soft water, at many of the portage lakes know the best access areas and regularly monitor ice conditions. Bobberbucket and I fished nearly every day this season with no problems. I am usually one of the first people on ice in this area and one of the last off the ice. It was a great long season this year. I just wish people wouldn't comment about conditions unless they have been out to the lake to check them self. Just because one area is thin does not mean that the hole lake is the same way. Its posters like MasterAngler that cause me to not post reports anymore.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

mousejam515 said:


> The ice at north res at the portage lakes varies from area to area. I fished that same area until Tuesday the 18th. John, Derrick and Nathan are all experienced with ice safety and would not have taken kids out, that day, if the ice was not in good shape. Those of us that regularly fish, hard and soft water, at many of the portage lakes know the best access areas and regularly monitor ice conditions. Bobberbucket and I fished nearly every day this season with no problems. I am usually one of the first people on ice in this area and one of the last off the ice. It was a great long season this year. I just wish people wouldn't comment about conditions unless they have been out to the lake to check them self. Just because one area is thin does not mean that the hole lake is the same way. Its posters like MasterAngler that cause me to not post reports anymore.


BOOM! Mousjam and nixmkt i could not agree more ice fisherman take enough of that its crazy and dangerous crap from people who don't even fish as a member of this sight i assume "master angler" might actually fish so id expect a little more common sense out of another fisherman....


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Yeah, right... I'm gonna put in harms way my nephew's kids.... Both of my nephews (brother's no less), have been on the ice and know how to read & RESPECT ICE CONDITIONS. 

One of them, Derrick is a Fireman/Paramedic for Coventry, New Franklin & Twinsburg.. YOU THINK HE'D ALLOW EVEN SUCH A REMOTE POSSIBILITY TO HAPPEN TO HIS NIECE & NEPHEW!

Thanks Bobberbucket, Mousejam515 & Nixmkt for clarifying the situation.

_After all, I'm new to ice fishing and only have 55+ yrs under my belt... and strictly ice fish these days!_....

Maybe 8-10" of ice wasnt sufficient enough in Master Angler's mind.

CALL THE COPS, CSB, Child Welfare or whoever!


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

cool it down guys. this is a misunderstanding with a healthy helping of cabin fever right here. the kids were not in the area of thin ice, I dont think MA understands that. i also agree that my sense of IBJ through all of his posts is that he would never, ever do anything to endanger anyone. also i know he has eyes on the ice throughout the season, i beleive that is part of his job. 

i mean, its almost april and its 25 degrees out and snowing today.  im going nutty here too. i like ice fishing too but enough is enough.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

... just wanted to explain the ENTIRE SCENARIO before someone else jumps to ill, short-sighted, non-factual assumptions & conclusions.

My season is over... See ya when we call walk on water again... safely!!


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Bluegill are 15.98 a lb....... thank you very much 

http://metcalfes.grocerydirect.com/pd/Fresh-Frozen/Blue-Gill-Fillets/1-lb/206889000005/

The area of North Reservoir that he was fishing is one of the first to freeze and is better protected than the other side of the island.


----------

